# Code P0089 Fuel Pressure Regulator 1 Performance



## dagregory (Aug 28, 2019)

I bought an 2004 2.2 dci x-trail - deisel off my friend who had given up trying to locate the fuel problem. He changed £700 of stuff and still it went into limp mode. Since I have had it a specialist has said its the 'High Pressure Fuel pump' however they don't want to touch it as it's too big a job. I have seen pumps on Ebay for not much but wondered if I need to change the whole pump and is it something you can do at home. 

When driving it doesn't feel smooth, as though fuel isn't being delivered correctly. It does go into limp mode and restarting cures that. Since having all the bits replaced it has been reprogrammed. The only bit my friend didn't change was the high pressure fuel pump or anything on it, if there is anything to change, pretty much everything else was replaced with genuine parts from looking through forums. the fuel gauge also drops quickly after it gets to half a tank, restatring can fix that. 

It isn't nice to drive because I can't rely on it which is a shame as I do love the vehicle but need to make a serious decision about keeping it or dumpling it and cutting my losses.

Any help appreciated


----------

